# whats the best heat transfer i could possibly get for a epson wf-7620? (would really love any help)



## andysunderground (Mar 23, 2016)

Sooo i bought a brand new Epson WF-7620 printer tonight off ebay (it was only $150!) thinking it would be easy to find heat transfer paper in wide formate size but now i am second guessing myself. If someone could give me some info i would be forever greatful.
it could print up to 13X19


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

JetPro Softstrech is an excellent paper but the largest size is 11x17.


----------



## minny67 (Mar 2, 2011)

Coastalbusiness.com has JetPro Softstrech in 13x19 sheets, and 13" wide rolls.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

JetPro Soft Stretch and I also use One Step Papers TransJet II 

I used these bot in my 7610 and I had a 7620.... 

TransJet II is heavier an I like using them especially on Bags.... JetPro is a nicer lighter transfer nice for better Tees.... only my opinion

I usually use 11X17 papers in both


----------

